# Now that Duck season is over



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 12, 2013)

Its time to get the training in.  Anyone interested in gettin together and doing some dog work. Its always funner to me when you have other folks and dogs working together, gives each other ideas and tips.


----------



## GadawgJC (Feb 12, 2013)

Id like to when mine gets older she is only 8 weeks old right now starting her on the smartworks program this weekend.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Feb 12, 2013)

I train almost everyday, and always try to put together more challenging setups and distances on the weekends. Where yall at?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 12, 2013)

Im in the big town of PERRY GA!!! maybe we can get a decent group together, and meet halfway or something.  I got birds in the freezer !!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm going to need all the help I can get here soon! Pick my pup up on the 13 of march


----------



## ThunderRoad (Feb 12, 2013)

thompsonsz71 said:


> I'm going to need all the help I can get here soon! Pick my pup up on the 13 of march



We can get a training day set up and have a few brews afterwards.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 12, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> We can get a training day set up and have a few brews afterwards.



Sounds great to me


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 12, 2013)

that's what I'm talkin bout!!  Anyone else wanna participate?


----------



## DuckArrow (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm game. I always enjoy watching dogs work.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Feb 12, 2013)

not sure if you have checked around your area but look for a retriever club but when i get my pup back i would be willing to drive a little ways to train.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 13, 2013)

There's a few guys around that I have trained with, just trying to get some more folks together. The more the merrier.


----------



## jabrooks07 (Feb 13, 2013)

Im in tifton. I asked about you at the DU booth last weekend but no one acted like they knew what i was talking about... Lol but about the dog training, id love to get Ellie around some other dogs.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 13, 2013)

jabrooks07 said:


> Im in tifton. I asked about you at the DU booth last weekend but no one acted like they knew what i was talking about... Lol but about the dog training, id love to get Ellie around some other dogs.



I dont think you asked me, I was only there for a few min friday eve. Must of been someone else you spoke with. Saturday I wasnt there either, I was in the other building settin up for the SHINDIG


----------



## tomcat58 (Feb 17, 2013)

i am game in w r


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 17, 2013)

Lets plan it fellas.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 17, 2013)

Won't have my pup till the 13th of march but after that I'm game... I think she's gonna be a big one boys... At 2 weeks she's already over 4 lbs


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Feb 17, 2013)

Good deal. Sounds like she's going to be a hoss


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 17, 2013)

I hope so! Her brother that's coming here is over 4.5... They are going to be some big labs


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 3, 2013)

She's gettin there fellas!


----------



## jsav (Mar 4, 2013)

Where would this training take place at, I might would be interested.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 4, 2013)

Not sure... Break n Wings was the organizer... Me and krazybronco are in Augusta ... I'm sure we will have to drive... I was thinking middle ga or something like that?


----------



## jharrell (Mar 4, 2013)

I would be interested as well. I am down around Douglas and would be willing to drive.


----------



## ngaduck (Mar 4, 2013)

You guys in Augusta should look into Midlands HRC. I think they do regular training days.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Mar 4, 2013)

I figured we could find a central place. I know some of you are a good little ways off. MAybe we could make it a pretty big event, folks from all over with different stations and such.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Mar 4, 2013)

thompsonsz71 said:


> She's gettin there fellas!



good lookin pup dude, she chasin tennis balls yet?


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 4, 2013)

I plan on spins some stuff with midlands but I think it's still a good idea..


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 4, 2013)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> good lookin pup dude, she chasin tennis balls yet?



She's not the most playful pup yet... She's starting to pick it up a little but they are still only a month old... Got a long wayy to go


----------



## Joe Overby (Mar 4, 2013)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> I figured we could find a central place. I know some of you are a good little ways off. MAybe we could make it a pretty big event, folks from all over with different stations and such.



Sounds like a normal club training day...I have one every weekend i'm not testing...or training with Keith Farmer.  ThunderRoad has been up...once....if'n ya'll wantin to make a trip....


----------



## Turkey Trax (Mar 4, 2013)

Joe Overby said:


> ...I have one every weekend i'm not testing...



im having one this weekend......................

leave some water in the tech pond please or I may just go to the Gowder hole...


----------



## Joe Overby (Mar 4, 2013)

What about Old South??


----------



## Turkey Trax (Mar 4, 2013)

What about it? It'll be there in the fall too.

I've got 31 days to get ready for the Possum Nationals...And this possum is going to be ready. I'm probably gonna ride down and run a black dog at Midlands but the chocolate one will roll on in back to Clinton April 5th ready or dead...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 4, 2013)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Not sure... Break n Wings was the organizer... Me and krazybronco are in Augusta ... I'm sure we will have to drive... I was thinking middle ga or something like that?





ngaduck said:


> You guys in Augusta should look into Midlands HRC. I think they do regular training days.



Yep ... we have club training days once a month in the Augusta/Aiken area.  KB can hook you up when your pup is a little older.  



Turkey Trax said:


> What about it? It'll be there in the fall too.
> 
> I've got 31 days to get ready for the Possum Nationals...And this possum is going to be ready. I'm probably gonna ride down and run a black dog at Midlands but the chocolate one will roll on in back to Clinton April 5th ready or dead...



PROBABLY?   Have you seen my entries??  I can't take a probably right now!!  I've got 4 finished dogs signed up and I'm losing one of them.  I know folks gotta pay for this weeks test before they enter the next but dang this musical chairs with the schedule this year having everything all bunched up together is killing me!  

Besides, you know Gracie should have been mine ... the least you can do is show up and let Mitch see what he missed!  LOL


----------



## Turkey Trax (Mar 5, 2013)

Quit yelling at me Elaine!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 5, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> Quit yelling at me Elaine!



 ... Sorry!  I get a little stressed the last couple weeks before a test!!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Mar 5, 2013)

Ha. You know itll fill up the last week. I just need a couple weeks to lick my wounds from the butt whoopin' we recieved at the Foothills last weekend. Depending on my financial position at that point i may have 1 in each stake.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 5, 2013)

Elaine I believe I spoke to you on Facebook here a while back...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 5, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> Ha. You know itll fill up the last week. I just need a couple weeks to lick my wounds from the butt whoopin' we recieved at the Foothills last weekend. Depending on my financial position at that point i may have 1 in each stake.



Oooooo ... that bad??  I thought all them Carolina clubs were partial to possums! 

I'm sure we'll be fine ... I'm just not used to having numbers that low this late in the game.  Most of the regulars that usually run our test also usually run Old South and either Charleston or SOWEGA.  With all four tests squeezed into a three week period it's tough on the handlers pocket book.  Normally I wouldn't worry about it but given our current situation it just makes me a little nervous being the last man on the calendar!  




thompsonsz71 said:


> Elaine I believe I spoke to you on Facebook here a while back...



That would be me ... you should come and hang out with us at the test.  It'd be a good chance for you to meet some people and I promise not to work you too hard!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Mar 5, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Oooooo ... that bad??  I thought all them Carolina clubs were partial to possums!



It wasnt the work. It was the whole sit thing that finished judges like to see a dog have mastered. He was a freakin spaz from the holding blind to the line each series. Took birds off the drying rack. Crept on every mark. Looked like a complete fool. Judges set up good fair tests. He didnt deserve to be able to pick up any birds.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 5, 2013)

Send me some dates Elaine! I'd be more than happy to try to help... Don't know what I am doing but point me in the direction and ill give ya a hand


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 5, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> It wasnt the work. It was the whole sit thing that finished judges like to see a dog have mastered. He was a freakin spaz from the holding blind to the line each series. Took birds off the drying rack. Crept on every mark. Looked like a complete fool. Judges set up good fair tests. He didnt deserve to be able to pick up any birds.



So, now for the $65 dollar question ....  did he get to pick up the birds??  I've promised myself I'm gonna try to set the bar high in that regard this time around.  We haven't run yet so I haven't had an opportunity to put my money where my mouth is but I'm sure my day is coming.  




thompsonsz71 said:


> Send me some dates Elaine! I'd be more than happy to try to help... Don't know what I am doing but point me in the direction and ill give ya a hand



Link to info  March 23rd & 24th in Waynesboro GA - I was teasing about putting you to work but if you're at least 18 and can handle a shotgun safely, Ben might could use some more help at Started shooting already dead ducks.  He's a tough task master though ... first one you let get away, you're FIRED!   

Other than that, just come hang out, watch the dogs run and look forward to the day you take that little girl to the line.

BnW .... my apologies for highjacking your training thread, but at least we've kept it bumped to the top of the page where folks can see it!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Mar 5, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> So, now for the $65 dollar question ....  did he get to pick up the birds??  I've promised myself I'm gonna try to set the bar high in that regard this time around.  We haven't run yet so I haven't had an opportunity to put my money where my mouth is but I'm sure my day is coming.



On saturday first series was on water. He was halfway ok at first, picked up the marks nicely. He got stupid on the blind and blew me off on a couple casts and was flirting with the old fall. I couldve let him get another 15 yards or so and he wouldve smelled the bird at the blind and probably then "looked" like he was taking the correct cast. I didn't let him get that far, and whistled him in myself before the judges said anything. 

next morning on water he slammed the test. That afternoon he came out like a crack head. he got the marks and Mr. Lemon stood up and headed my way, i knew we were through. He asked if i wanted to run the blind and i deferred. 

bye bye 140$ + plus hotel $, plus food and gas $. 

it sucks but I know i can take the pain and I won't let him get away with it on test day.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 5, 2013)

Ill make sure I get with Ben and give him a hand! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Joe Overby (Mar 5, 2013)

Elaine, I'll be there...Let me get through with Old South this weekend and I'll motivate my clients to sign up.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 5, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> On saturday first series was on water. He was halfway ok at first, picked up the marks nicely. He got stupid on the blind and blew me off on a couple casts and was flirting with the old fall. I couldve let him get another 15 yards or so and he wouldve smelled the bird at the blind and probably then "looked" like he was taking the correct cast. I didn't let him get that far, and whistled him in myself before the judges said anything.
> 
> next morning on water he slammed the test. That afternoon he came out like a crack head. he got the marks and Mr. Lemon stood up and headed my way, i knew we were through. He asked if i wanted to run the blind and i deferred.
> 
> ...



    I'm sorry ... I don't mean to laugh but if there is anyone that knows about a "freakin spaz" Mike is your man!  He had a conflict for our test so we had to replace him.  Good job on the pick up.   I sincerely hope I have that kind of fortitude if I find myself in a similar situation.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 5, 2013)

Joe Overby said:


> Elaine, I'll be there...Let me get through with Old South this weekend and I'll motivate my clients to sign up.



Looking forward to it Joe!  Our entries will be fine.  It's the same with everyone ... too much going on in a short period of time.  I haven't even signed up my own dog yet.  Makes it kind of hard for me to scold my club members for not doing something I haven't done.  I'm thinking I'll go ahead and enter him and if we're really ready will be a game day decision.


----------

